# Yellow River



## CaptGene (Nov 30, 2014)

I’ve been fishing and exploring the Yellow River recently. Beautiful river and very fishy looking. North of 87 is especially beautiful with some great looking sloughs and fairly clear water.

I have been relatively unsuccessful in catching any meaningful fish.

I have tried shiners, plastic baits, and hard baits. Caught a few small bass, pickerel, and a couple of Bowfin.

There simply has to be more fish on this river than I’m seeing.

I’m not fishing the main river except for cutouts and sloughs ... current is too swift.

Any thoughts?


----------



## Yellow River Cat (May 3, 2008)

Fish the eddies above where Boiling Creek runs into the river 
I’ve caught a few below there but always did much better up river from there 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

I want to boat that river, where do you launch?


----------



## Yellow River Cat (May 3, 2008)

I use to launch at Hwy 87 ramp but the new bridge is where the ramp was 
The only thing you can launch there now is canoes and kayaks
There’s a private launch at the south end of Ward Basin Rd and with an Elgin permit a dirt launch on Boiling Creek. Hopefully folks who live in the area will chime in with more options 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shark Sugar (May 26, 2015)

If you wanna drive up to Crestview theres Little Gin Hole Landing and then another legit boat ramp off Ellis Road near the hwy 90 bridge


----------



## Yellow River Cat (May 3, 2008)

Before Crestview there’s 2 boat ramps south of I-10 at the Holt exit # 45. The one at Rivers Edge Campground use to be $5 to launch while a couple of miles further is a public ramp at Guest Lake Park.
Guest Lake ramp is on a slough, the path to the river is across from the ramp. It’s a narrow opening and the slough turns left past there, and then about 300 yards to the river


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Real Amarillo Palmira (Jun 29, 2016)

I usually launch at Brown's and just make the long run up river. After a few harrowing trips, you'll have all the underwater obstructions marked with your GPS. I usually run up past Boiling Creek and into some of the lakes that are closer to Miller's Bluff campground. It sure would be a lot easier if we could launch from there instead of way downriver. Upriver, there are bass, bowfin, pickerel, and warmouth. That is petty much what you will catch. Sometimes the big bass will cooperate but you will have to spend some time just figuring out what they want. The first thing is to get out of the current and into the lakes and sloughs. At least this time of year, its not too hot for them to move out to the main river. Best baits are simply rigged Strike king Senko like baits They are cheap at Wal Mart. I use a light weight and a fluorocarbon leader.attached to 20-30 pound braided line. It is a matter of fishing patiently. At the lower end, you will see gar everywhere along with redfish and black drum tailing. I am still working on catching the tailing fish. I have a fishing blog at www.fishingwithjack.com with helpful tips on fishing the rivers. I do not make a nickel from it, so haters, just chill.


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

Went to the mullet hole yesterday and launched at Brown's. More boats on the water than I have seen in years. Brown's is the only launch near the mouth of the river. The ramp at Couey's has been closed. I wish the state would purchase the land.


----------

